# Caught a GREAT WHITE!



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

I caught a 7'6'' Great white shark while vacationing at the Outerbanks. I can't figure out how to put pictures up yet so you can see them at my blog. I am a youth leader. See the post titled "I Caught a Great White Shark" The link is below and has pictures if you click on the shark.

www.calvarytempleyouth.wordpress.com

I also landed a citation Bull Drum. I was kayaking out beyond the second bar and dropping fresh mullet on an 18/0 hook with a 15' leader. I was fishing 100lb. braid on a Penn Senator 9/0 reel. My whole family helped bring the fish in. I will try to figure out how to post pictures. Until then enjoy and keep those lines tight!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty sure the taking of Great White is a Federal Offense. I know it is against NC rules. As such I hope you have some release pictures you can post. If not you probably will want to remove your story from your blog.


----------



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

I did release it. The picture is me dragging it back to the surf. I was just surprised to catch it!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

What part of the outer banks were you on?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Great Catch and Release man, Pretty work and a Great Story.. Leave your story up, you can not control what bites your hook.. 

JAM


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

When I first read great white I thought now way but from your pics hard to argue that. Your last pic is real convincing you can see the flair on his tail right in front of your hands. Not sure what the rules are on beaching them but like what JAM said you can't control what hits. Some are going to say you should have cut it in the wash as soon as you knew it was a white but I don't think anyone would have thought it could have been a white especially in the dark in crashing waves. One heck of a catch.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Cool as hell. I'd done the same. Thanks!!
(Guy was yakking baits in front of us today just south of Avon pier beyond the outer bar. Pretty cool. )


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

is this the first land based GW on the east coast? great catch man and good job on the speedy release. i know things can get hectic when the unexpected happens.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive! I would think the the scientific community would be interested, IIRC just the presence of a white shark with a transmitter tag near NC was fairly big news earlier this year. Glad the fish survived. Congrats on the citation drum too.

Off topic, however someone mentioned cutting the leader vs. beaching it, I've often wondered about this as an alternative to beaching really big sharks. How harmful is a steel leader & hook left in the mouth, vs. beaching a really large shark?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Excellent job on the catch and the release! You did the right thing bringing it in and removing the hook/leader. I have been shark fishing for a lot of years but have never caught a great white although I saw one caught about 30 years ago by "Crazy Ed" Gunnel at the point about the same size as yours! Also released as is 95% of my sharks.
You are "the Man"! God bless you.
Dave Wolfe


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Heck of a job. I figured in the last couple years it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great post,most excellent catch!!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

That is quite something right there! Highly awesome.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Fantastic catch there. I can't recall having ever heard of a land based GW catch anywhere before. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

On a sharking forum a fellow on the west coast caught one or two this year. Can't recall any on the east coast


----------



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Would love to see pictures of the west coast whites if somebody has a link could they post it?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5421
js


----------



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed the video! Lots of fun!opcorn:


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Yota924x4 said:


> is this the first land based GW on the east coast? great catch man and good job on the speedy release. i know things can get hectic when the unexpected happens.


Cool report! I heard of a small white caught off a Jersey beach earlier this year, so it does happen, but is very rare. If you follow the OSEARCH Shark Tracker you'll see that whites are not uncommon along the east coast, close to shore. Lots of em up Cape Cod way...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

just be thankful it wasn't mary-lou you hooked, she's 16' 2000# and she has been in pamlico sound.
js


----------



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! Somebody at one of the bait shops mentioned something about a big white swimming close but I didn't realize how close and I didn't know her name!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

but I offer congrats on dispelling themyth that there are no juevenile whites on the east coast, kudo's to you
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.ocearch.org/tracker/
js


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Yeah! I was saw your blog through another place earlier. Spectacular catch from the beach!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, that is awesome. Catch of a lifetime! First on the east coast that I have heard of.


----------



## Shark Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts. I had no idea that it was so rare to catch a great white. Happy Thanksgiving! Keep those lines tight!


----------

